

Boxes 2 has been released - dhfromkorea
https://box.es/stories/boxes-news/the-journey-to-boxes-2

======
Abbat7
The design of this App is top notch. eBay is in trouble.

~~~
TiffanyNNNN
I've always hated eBay anyways..mainly because they use PayPal. This app has
their own payment system

------
whiskeyrebel
Great story

